# Good Ways to cook Bass??



## Saltfisher (Mar 26, 2009)

I've been on a diet and fish is great for you..when it's not fried. I don't have a continuous supply of saltwater fish that have many recipes, but I can get about all the bass I want. I was wondering if anybody had good recipes for baking or grilling bass up? Any help would be much appreciated!:thumbup:


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

I like to bake fish with a Mediterranean twist and it is very diet friendly.

Place your filets on a baking sheet and top them with diced roma tomatoes, and some chopped green onions, garlic, basil and parsley. Drizzle a little olive oil over the top and add salt and pepper to taste. You may also give it a squeeze of fresh lemon juice if you like. Bake at 375 until fish flakes easily. This is excellent with a big fresh green salad.


----------



## Saltfisher (Mar 26, 2009)

Sounds good, I'll Definitely have to try it out!! thanks!!!!

any others?


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

I make fillets with skin on or off and grill. I just use a little olive oil to hold a bit of salt, pepper and garlic powder. 

Makes a fine samich with a spritz of lemon/lime juice and tartar sauce or skip the bread and plate it...

Brent


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Fried Fish will be my last meal if I am ever executed by the state.

until then I enjoy Blackening my fish . ether with high temp canola or lower temp with EVOO or smoked on the smoker


----------



## woody (Oct 17, 2007)

Just boil the bass, throw it away & eat the pan, it'll taste better...........


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

:thumbup:The man's looking to cook BASS Woody, not ASS!!!:thumbup:


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Look for the stuff called "Oven Fry for...." fish, chicken,etc....crispy, crunchy without the oil/grease.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Naw... Woody thinks every freshwater fish must taste like mud mullet! Or Carp.... Or hard head saltwater cats!!!

That youngster ain't never had bass off the grill cooked by a man of skill!!!

Brent


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

use the bubba gump cookbook, there your fried, broiled, baked, grilled, stuffed, # one for me is lousinia fish fry mix. most anything else i bake or grill. my friend down street makes soup out any fish i take him


----------



## smann316 (Aug 2, 2010)

Try the greek recipe I just posted.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Bass works well as a substitute for snapper in any recipe. Its very light tasting with flaky white meat. For a decent sized fish (2-1/2 lbs or bigger) filet and leave the skin on, coat with fresh lime juice and grill skin side down while basting with olive oil and your favorite seasoning but dont invite any company over, you'll want it all to yourself. Also good with equal parts mayo and margarine, dash hot sauce, lime juice, tonys, parmesean cheese to make it into a paste and brush on fish while grilling or bake with it on there.


----------

